# irC2380i duplex under Mac OSX



## robinjohn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi there,
excuse me if I'm posting this in the wrong section of the forum, but has anyone ever managed to get Duplex printing working with the Canon irC2380i on Mac OSX? I've taken what *looks* to be the most recent driver - a Canon iR C2380/2550 UFR II (UK), but a duplex option is not to be found.

(Canon are trying to charge me just to find this out, so I thought I'd try here) 
Thanks for your time!
Rob.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What version of OS X?

Can you specific which driver you installed and what version?

I see several different drivers and versions on Canon's web site. ( http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010555.asp )


----------



## robinjohn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Headrush,
apologies for the late reply, I didn't notice the email notification. 

The version I use is 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard), and the driver I've installed was the Canon iR C2380/2550 UFR II (UK) version - (I tried the US version as well, but that didn't make a difference - same result, no duplex option.)

I had gone through the drivers listed on that page, both via the european and american canon site, but I don't see anything I can use. (or at least, I don't know if they're useful.) What do you think?


----------

